
Show HN: Kubelist – Your curated weekly kubernetes news reconciliation loop - MayBeColin
https://kubelist.com/
======
onemanstartup
Nice. Could you add rss/atom please? All weekly programming lists I'm
subscribed have rss. Thank you.

